# Deciding on a car for Grassroots Motorsports 20xx Challenge



## mthilen (Nov 28, 2011)

My friend and I are planning to build a car for the Grassroots Motorsports 20xx challenge. Basically, the budget is whatever the year is. So our budget is $2012 for car and any mods. Tools, of course aren't part of the budget. The cars compete in a drag race, an Autocross race and a concours style car show. So, does anyone have tips as far as what car we should choose?


----------



## TrackWerks (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a slightly used Hennessey Venom I could sell you for $2012.


----------



## mthilen (Nov 28, 2011)

Sounds like your asking a little much, don't you think? You pay me $2012, and I'll take it off your hands. 
haha


----------



## TrackWerks (Dec 16, 2011)

$2013 and not a dollar more. Rwd is all I'm going to suggest.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

MrMook and I picked up a $500 mk2 golf for the challenge this past fall, due to some scheduling conflicts we weren't able to compete in 2011, but this next year we plan on bringing the car down.

with all the work that's going into the car for the 2012 solo2 season, we're going to have to remove a TON of bits to keep the spend/value/cost below $2012

if you can find a cheap 16v scirocco or mk2, and get some a used but quality suspension setup you might do alright.

vw's aren't all that popular in the challenge, but if you're game to do some serious hacking/fabricating you can put something together that should be reasonably competitive.

i'd suggest seeing what you can find at auction with a salvage title, and go from there.


----------

